# silver crystals



## Anonymous (Sep 24, 2008)

I try to produce silver crystals from a solution of 10% AgNO3 (99,9%) in water.
I use silver (99,9%) for the cathode and the anode.

The produced silver crystals show a beautiful structure, but they are very thin and mechanical instable and break when I take them out of the solution?
What´s the best way to get compact crystals of Ag?

Do I use a too high voltage (1,30V)?
Or do I need any additives?

Thank you!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's a thread concerning the production of silver crystals
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2919&highlight=silver+crystals

To find this, I searched for - silver crystals. There have been other good threads on the subject, but you'll have to find them yourself. I remember a lot of discussion about some photos of large crystals that Harold posted.


----------

